# تحديد مصادر الخطر ، وتقييم المخاطر ، ووضع الضوابط الوقائية



## الطيرالمسافر (16 مايو 2010)

تحديد مصادر الخطر ، وتقييم المخاطر ، ووضع الضوابط الوقائية 
Hazard identification, risk assessment and determining controls 

مقدمة: 
ليس هناك ثمة شك أن التطور المتنامى والسريع الذى يشهده العالم اليوم فى مختلف المجالات والصناعات أدى الى تزايد المخاطر التى تحيط بالعاملين فى أماكن العمل المختلفة ، وعلى الرغم من التقدم الهائل في مجال الصناعة وما وفره من أحتياطات لسلامة العاملين الا أنها لم تقضى تماما على مسببات الحوادث ، وفى خضم تلك التقنيات والتطورات المتسارعة فى النشاطات الصناعية اليومية تظل الحوادث الصناعية هى المحور الرئيسى الذى يدور حولة المختصين فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية ، ومن هذا المنطلقدعت الحاجه الى وجود إجراءات واضحة للتعرف على مصادر الخطر المختلفة التى قد تحيط بالعامل أثناء أنشطة العمل اليومية ، وتحديد مصادر الخطر هذه بشكل دقيق لتحليلها ودراستها ، ودراسة ما قد ينتج عنها من مخاطر يمكن أن تضر بعناصر الأنتاج ، وإجراء عملية تقييم شاملة لهذه المخاطر ، بهدف الوصول الى أفضل الطرق للسيطرة على هذه المخاطر بتطبيق ظوابط استباقية فعالة ووضع التدابير الوقائية والأحترازية بقصد منع او تقليل الحوادث والاصابات ومنع او تقليل احتمالات الاصابة بالامراض المهنية 
ومن المعروف أن لمصادر الخطر Hazards القدره إحداث إصابات بشرية أو اعتلال الصحة إن لم يتم السيطره على المخاطر Risks المرتبطة بها ، لذا فإنه مَنْ الضَّرُوري تحديد هذه المصادر بصورة دقيقة قبل الشروع فى عملية تقييم المخاطر Risk Assessment Process ، وإن لم تكن هناك ضوابط أو الضوابط الوقائية الموجودة غير كافية للسيطره على هذه المخاطر ، ينبغي تطبيق ضوابط فعالة وفقا للتسلسل الهرمي للضوابط Hierarchy of Controls (شكل – 1 – التسلسل الهرمى للضوابط) 
ينبغى القيام بعملية "تحديد مصادر الخطر" HAZID وتقييم المخاطر Risk Assessment الناشئة عنها لتحديد الضوابط اللازمة للحد من مخاطر الحوادث . إن الغرض من عملية تقييم المخاطر التي قد تنشأ في سياق أنشطة العمل اليومية سواء كانت هذه الأنشطة روتينية أو غير روتينية هو التعرف على مصادر الخطر المختلفة وفهم طبيعتها ، وضمان تقييم المخاطر الناشئة عن هذه المصادر والتى قد يتعرض لها العاملين ، ووضع الأولويات للسيطره عليها وتقليلها إلى مستويات مقبوله عن طريق : 
1 - وضع منهجية "طريقة" لتحديد مصادر الخطر وتقييم المخاطر 
2 - تحديد مصادر الخطر و تقدير مستويات المخاطر المرتبطة بها ، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار مدى ملائمة الضوابط القائمة (قد يكون من الضروري الحصول على بيانات إضافية وإجراء مزيد من التحليل من أجل التوصل إلى تقدير مقبول لمستوى المخاطر) 
3 - تحديد ما إذا كانت هذه المخاطر مقبولة أما لا ، و 
4 - تحديد الضوابط الملائمة للسيطره على المخاطر


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## medhat56 (17 مايو 2010)

الملف المرفق لتحديد وتقييم المخاطر


----------



## محمودالحسيني (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمني نموذج عملي ولو بسيط من واقع العمل الفعلي


----------



## agharieb (19 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## سليم صبرة (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا الك


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين و مساهمة ممتازة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين أخوي العزيزين


----------



## abd_1972 (24 مارس 2014)

*الله يبارك فيك*


----------



## sunrise86 (7 أبريل 2014)

مشككككككككككككورر.......


----------

